# Gloves?



## MelissaG (Sep 15, 2021)

I make and sell soap, bath bombs, lotion, shampoo and conditioner. Ida has made it so I lost a bunch of product. Unfortunately I only have a couple pairs of gloves left so I need more but nitrile gloves have been very hard to find. Kitchen gloves are too loose on me. 

Any suggestions on where I can find some? 

Thanks.


----------



## earlene (Sep 15, 2021)

I like these from Amazon:  https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B07F8CZK7Z/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_search_asin_title?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## TheGecko (Sep 15, 2021)

MelissaG said:


> I make and sell soap, bath bombs, lotion, shampoo and conditioner. Ida has made it so I lost a bunch of product. Unfortunately I only have a couple pairs of gloves left so I need more but nitrile gloves have been very hard to find. Kitchen gloves are too loose on me.



I'll be honest, I don't wear gloves (or long sleeves or long pants or shoes) while soaping, mostly because I can't find a glove that fits without being too tight cause my hands to sweat and swell or I get floppy fingers.  And yes I got a lye burn once, but it's the reason why I don't wear my rings.  I just take extra care when soaping, don't soap when I'm tired, don't try to rush or make more soap than I can handle.  I keep several damp microfiber towels handy and the sink is just turn around and take a step, and I am constantly wiping or washing my hands.


----------



## Zany_in_CO (Sep 15, 2021)

I love these! They last a looooong time. I still have a pair left from my first purchase of 3 pairs in 2004.

*MMS NITRILE GLOVES (LINED)*


----------



## MelissaG (Sep 21, 2021)

TheGecko said:


> I'll be honest, I don't wear gloves (or long sleeves or long pants or shoes) while soaping, mostly because I can't find a glove that fits without being too tight cause my hands to sweat and swell or I get floppy fingers.  And yes I got a lye burn once, but it's the reason why I don't wear my rings.  I just take extra care when soaping, don't soap when I'm tired, don't try to rush or make more soap than I can handle.  I keep several damp microfiber towels handy and the sink is just turn around and take a step, and I am constantly wiping or washing my hands.


I've been debating that myself. I already soap in bare feet. It's easier to clean if I get a spill and there's no chance of sitting for more than a few seconds.



Zany_in_CO said:


> I love these! They last a looooong time. I still have a pair left from my first purchase of 3 pairs in 2004.
> 
> *MMS NITRILE GLOVES (LINED)*


That seem like they would be incredibly loose on the hands. How do they fit?


----------



## Zany_in_CO (Sep 21, 2021)

MelissaG said:


> How do they fit?


Perfect! Unfortunately, they no longer carry size 7, which is what I wear.


----------



## TheGecko (Sep 21, 2021)

MelissaG said:


> I've been debating that myself. I already soap in bare feet. It's easier to clean if I get a spill and there's no chance of sitting for more than a few seconds.



That's the thing...without gloves and sleeves and all the rest, I am much quicker to react and to wash and rinse and not spread it around all over the place like I did when I was all "geared up for safety". Now that doesn't mean that I don't take precautions...when I master batch my Lye Solution I wear safety glasses, I have the window over the sink open, I mix my Lye Solution in the sink where it sits to cool down, and I immediately wash/rinse my hands and arms. And after pouring my Solution into jugs and capping them, I wash/rinse my hands and arms again, and then spray everything down with white vinegar.


----------



## MellonFriend (Sep 21, 2021)

I like great value vinyl disposable gloves.  They fit my larger hands very well and I think they feel very nice on my hands.  Super cheap too!


----------



## Zing (Sep 21, 2021)

I have used the same pair for 3 years:, https://www.menards.com/main/grocer...123-c-7083.htm?tid=2617070095449427433&ipos=1

My job involves using so many disposable gloves and masks every day and I feel guilty for adding to the landfill, but at least I can soap guilt-free.

No judgment here on who soaps bare-handed -- I'm just astounded because my sessions are so messy and I end up with batter all over my gloved hands!


----------



## maryloucb (Sep 21, 2021)

I use something similar to these. I have small hands and they are not floppy.


			https://www.amazon.com/Finnhomy-31212-Household-cleaning-Textured/dp/B01A0P4MTY/ref=sr_1_27?_encoding=UTF8&c=ts&dchild=1&keywords=Household+Cleaning+Gloves&qid=1632246325&s=hpc&sr=1-27&ts_id=15342901


----------



## Quilter99755 (Sep 22, 2021)

I have short stubby fingers and fairly large hands for a woman. I have never found a pair of gloves that doesn't have at least a half inch or more flopping around with no fingers in them, or dragging around bits and pieces of whatever I am working on (mica, lye, oils, etc). I hate using the one time use gloves, but they are the only ones that I can put on, then push the tips of the fingers toward my hand in order to get rid of the "floppies" that go beyond my finger tips. I usually glove up to measure and mix my lye solution and then they come off after I pour it into the oils. Knock wood, I have never had a lye spill. Now that I've said that, I'm sure I'll experience it the next time I soap. LOL

But since I am careful, and already do most of the stuff that The Gecko does, I might even forego those nasty gloves when mixing my lye. I like the idea of a spray bottle of vinegar rather than a regular bottle and lots of cloths to wipe up spills. 

The only time I've spilled anything has been mica and FO's and both were due to the extra sized fingers in my rubber gloves. The mica hit the floor and I wiped up aqua bits and pieces for months...it is surprising just how far and wide the path of powder went. I was much luckier with the FO as it stayed on my counter, but the scent lingered for way too long!


----------



## Arimara (Sep 22, 2021)

TheGecko said:


> I'll be honest, I don't wear gloves (or long sleeves or long pants or shoes) while soaping, mostly because I can't find a glove that fits without being too tight cause my hands to sweat and swell or I get floppy fingers.  And yes I got a lye burn once, but it's the reason why I don't wear my rings.  I just take extra care when soaping, don't soap when I'm tired, don't try to rush or make more soap than I can handle.  I keep several damp microfiber towels handy and the sink is just turn around and take a step, and I am constantly wiping or washing my hands.


I can't argue. Yes we should wear gloves but If you can't,  it's best to do what else can be done to minimize the chances of splatter or be better able to enact first aid. I also don't wear long sleeves because I've had it where it was more hassle to take that article off without getting caustic batter on me than to simply turn to the sink and run some water on my arm. I also find that soaping in a way where I can simply stir my soap batter helps me minimize the chances of disaster. BUT, I still will not advocate it ever being okay to make soap without proper eye gear! I have to draw the line somewhere.

@MelissaG Just work more slowly. Save the gloves for the bath bombs if necessary until you can procure more gloves BUT BECAREFUL WITH SOME OF THOSE AMAZON VENDORS! Some of them are petty scalpers.


----------



## earlene (Sep 22, 2021)

Quilter99755 said:


> I have short stubby fingers and fairly large hands for a woman. I have never found a pair of gloves that doesn't have at least a half inch or more flopping around with no fingers in them, or dragging around bits and pieces of whatever I am working on (mica, lye, oils, etc). I hate using the one time use gloves, but they are the only ones that I can put on, then push the tips of the fingers toward my hand in order to get rid of the "floppies" that go beyond my finger tips. I usually glove up to measure and mix my lye solution and then they come off after I pour it into the oils. Knock wood, I have never had a lye spill. Now that I've said that, I'm sure I'll experience it the next time I soap. LOL
> 
> But since I am careful, and already do most of the stuff that The Gecko does, I might even forego those nasty gloves when mixing my lye. I like the idea of a spray bottle of vinegar rather than a regular bottle and lots of cloths to wipe up spills.
> 
> The only time I've spilled anything has been mica and FO's and both were due to the extra sized fingers in my rubber gloves. The mica hit the floor and I wiped up aqua bits and pieces for months...it is surprising just how far and wide the path of powder went. I was much luckier with the FO as it stayed on my counter, but the scent lingered for way too long!


Before removing my nitrile disposable gloves, I wash my gloved hands with soap & water really well, then blot dry.  I remove them carefully & hang them to dry using a hanger with clips attached.  I hang them by a hook attached to the overhang above my kitchen sink & once they are dry, I use them again.  

For home use, I do not accept the concept of 'single-use' for most things, including disposable gloves.  As a nurse, of course, I did in hospital settings because we were preventing the spread of disease.  At home, especially with making soap, it's not about disease but about protecting ourselves from injury, which is of course very important.

If there is a tear in a glove fingertip, of course I toss that glove.  But I can usually re-use good nitrile gloves 3 or 4 times this way, which is me doing my part to decrease waste.

I have learned that some gloves tend to be more sturdy and work for this kind of re-use, while others do not.  The poor quality ones that tear too easily are usually the ones sold on the cheap in various stores; I just don't buy those anymore, because they are so useless, they often tear as soon as I put one on.  At the start of the pandemic I was using gloves every time I went shopping and some of those gloves that tear so easily were delegated to my car just for those shopping trips because I knew they weren't safe for even half a soaping session.


----------



## ravenscents (Sep 22, 2021)

I use about 4 pairs of nitrate gloves per soaping session, more so because I have long nails.  I have dollar store talcum powder next to my glove box, makes changing out gloves lots easier. 
I compost, I can, I recycle, I have NO problem at all using lots of gloves.

I'm kind of a hoarder shopper so I buy in cycles. If I need one I buy 4. I also live in the country 20 miles from anything and shopping like that is a necessity.


----------



## JoyfulSudz (Sep 23, 2021)

I'm way too messy to soap without gloves, so I use a pair of gloves many times before tossing them.  Before I put my gloves on, I dust my hands with baby powder. When I'm done soaping, I wash my gloved hands with soap and water, dry them, and take off the gloves.  The powder lets them come off pretty easy.  If a finger gets stuck, I just blow into the glove, and it slips right off.  I can easily use the same pair for about 8 or 10 batches.


----------



## Tara_H (Sep 23, 2021)

JoyfulSudz said:


> I'm way too messy to soap without gloves, so I use a pair of gloves many times before tossing them.  Before I put my gloves on, I dust my hands with baby powder. When I'm done soaping, I wash my gloved hands with soap and water, dry them, and take off the gloves.  The powder lets them come off pretty easy.  If a finger gets stuck, I just blow into the glove, and it slips right off.  I can easily use the same pair for about 8 or 10 batches.


Powder, of course! Usually the reason I don't manage to reuse them as much as I'd like is that they tear when taking them off.  Between the environmental impact and the shortage due to the pandemic, I feel bad every time I take a new one out of the box, but I have such small hands that only the nitrile ones are snug enough to keep a decent level of dexterity.


----------

